# Looking To Share 6/20-27 BVI Charter



## DJanis (May 17, 2009)

We're a couple from San Diego, and just cancelled our Cabo honeymoon to avoid pig related illnesses. Times are tough and funds are tight, so we're hoping to find a last minute deal to share a crewed Cat in BVI (or to round out a bare boat, although we're not experienced sailors ... yet). We're flying in to San Juan 6/18, leaving 6/29. We are mid 30's (her)/mid 40's (him), and very easy going. No drugs, no tobacco, and no drama. All suggestions are welcome. Please reply post, or email at dean dot janis at janislaw dot net (see, I read the newbie post!). Thank you all.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

If you post this to the BVI forum at Traveltalkonline you will likely get someone to take up your offer.

Good luck.


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

Wow! I was looking for someone with whom to share a charter, but I don't think a single male would fit into a honeymoon. Any ideas? I charter in the BVI's infrequently and have a captain's license, so that makes up the part of the charter that has the experience. Send a PM is you wish.
Sailing Photo Album - a set on Flickr


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Sharing a bareboat (or a crewed boat for that matter) is tough even with people you know well and like  

I think me and my wife would love to go, but that'd make 4 of us with kids and all, and I bet you would have reservations about the whole "honeymoon" thing and, may be, marriage too


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

I took my brother, his wife and his two young children (13 and 10 at the time) on a BVI charter two years ago and they loved it. We all suffered "island withdrawal" for months after. 

You are right, though. You better be really laid back to survive a week on a boat with people you don't know. I've done a number of charters as a captain that way, and they all turned out well except one.


----------



## DJanis (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Capt Tony, we are definitely interested -- please email me (apparently, I haven't earned my PM privileges yet). Sea Slacker -- we'd be interested if it wasn't for the kids vs. honeymoon conflict.  Capt Murph, thanks for your suggestion. Any other replies re others to potentially share a charter, or for a good deal on a bareboat/charter, are greatly appreciated!


----------

